# Help with my labradoodles jumping



## Farrell (Jan 17, 2013)

I have 2 labradoodle puppies,they are brothers and are now 6 months old.Barney and Bailey have been hard work but we are getting there.My problem is that I can't stop them jumping on anyone that comes into the house.They jump up onto my grandchildren,children friends everyone.
How can I stop this as the little ones get scared.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

What do you want them TO do when visitors come? When you envision a scenario where visitors enter the house, what do you envision the dogs doing?
I know you don't want them to jump, but "not jump" is not a behavior. What do you want them to *do* instead of jump?

The reason I ask that way is because most folks focus on what they want the dog to stop doing instead of focusing on what they want the dog to DO. 
So your conversation with your dog ends up being one of "don't". 
Don't chew that, don't sit there, don't jump on me, don't beg, don't dig over there, don't nip, don't bark, don't pull on the leash, don't rush out the door. Don't don't don't don't.

Is it any wonder that by the time a pup is 7 months old they *don't* listen to a word we say?! 

Try to think of what you want the pups to do and reward them for doing so. You'd be surprised at how far that takes you.


----------



## Farrell (Jan 17, 2013)

I hadn't thought of what I want them to do.They are good and coming to the clicker,sitting before they eat ,stoping at curbs when out walking on the lead.i just think they get so excited when someone else comes into the house.I would like them just to go over and get a stroke and fuss made of them as all the family love them.Is it because I have 2 that they just don't listen?My last dog Josh who was 15 when he died last year use to go for a cuddle but didn't keep jumping.Has anyone else had this problem? And how did you solve it ?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Farrell said:


> I hadn't thought of what I want them to do.They are good and coming to the clicker,sitting before they eat ,stoping at curbs when out walking on the lead.i just think they get so excited when someone else comes into the house.I would like them just to go over and get a stroke and fuss made of them as all the family love them.Is it because I have 2 that they just don't listen?My last dog Josh who was 15 when he died last year use to go for a cuddle but didn't keep jumping.Has anyone else had this problem? And how did you solve it ?


There is a very simple answer. Put them out of the way in another room when you have visitors, especially small children.

It's all about teaching them basic manners and appropriate behaviour.

Bring them into the room on leads and ask them to lie down. Once they have got over the initial excitement then ask a guest to gently stroke them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2013)

Farrell said:


> I hadn't thought of what I want them to do.They are good and coming to the clicker,sitting before they eat ,stoping at curbs when out walking on the lead.i just think they get so excited when someone else comes into the house.I would like them just to go over and get a stroke and fuss made of them as all the family love them.Is it because I have 2 that they just don't listen?My last dog Josh who was 15 when he died last year use to go for a cuddle but didn't keep jumping.Has anyone else had this problem? And how did you solve it ?


A couple things...
1. Yes, having two will make it exponentially harder for you to get their attention. A quick google of "littermate syndrome" might give you some insight.

2. I'm not sure what you mean by "come to the clicker"?

3. If you want them to get a fuss without jumping, have a 4 on the floor rule. No petting or attention unless all 4 paws are on the floor. 
Alternately you could teach a sit.

Just a warning though, relying on other humans to follow your wishes in order to train your dogs is a minefield. Some people do, some don't and every time your pups are rewarded for jumping with fuss and attention the behavior has just been reinforced. If it were me I would take control of all interactions until the dogs were reliable with their sit cue.


----------



## tanglewood3 (Nov 13, 2012)

*The reason I ask that way is because most folks focus on what they want the dog to stop doing instead of focusing on what they want the dog to DO.*
Ouise, go to the top of the class. LOL

If people want their dog to stop doing something they should wave a magic wand. In the absence of that they need to think what they want the dog to do and then train it. No short cuts, I'm afraid. A dog that is sitting is not jumping up and a dog which is walking by your side is not pulling on the lead etc.

I taught my collie 'On the spot' for when people come in. I taught her where The Spot was first, so that I could send her there. She has a place to lie on until they say hello to her. Then I had to have her on the lead, nuzzling away at a titbit and gradually worked from there. You need someone answering the door while you sort the dogs, if you are by yourself pop them into another room.

You deserve a medal (or valium) for taking on litter mates. The farmer I got Peggy from would've sold a dalmation to Cruella de Ville if the price was right, but even he said he wouldn't let two puppies go together. You've obviously worked very hard with them. This week someone started coming to me with 8 month litter brother Yorkies. One of them will sit (sometimes) and they still soil in the house. Lots of work to do there.

If you concentrate on a really good solid sit, recall and walking to heel, you've got most things covered.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

You may find the following useful.

http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Jumping up.pdf
Preventing Jumping on Strangers | Karen Pryor Clicker Training
ClickerSolutions Training Treasures -- Quick Fix for a Jumping Dog

Four Feet on the Floor: Jumping Up Behaviour in Dogs and Puppies - YouTube

Does your dog jump all over people when he meets them? Are your friends reluctant to visit? Do you wish that your dog would be calm and polite when people arrive?
Just imagine that you can take your dog to the pub, or to visit in someone else's home and he will settle down quietly while you chat with friends. With Sarah's methods, your dog can become a model citizen with this easy-to-follow training session.
Including:
• Why dogs jump up at some people and not at others
• Strategies to enlist your family and friends to help with your dog's training
• One easy rule to prevent jumping up
• How to teach your dog to settle calmly no matter what else is going on
Teaching your dog to be calm and sensible when visitors arrive is on the wish list of many dog owners, and it's simple to achieve with Sarah's advice and practical strategies.
The pack contains: A clicker, tab handle, training manual, instructional DVD: 55 mins approx running time including Bonus trick, Bonus Training Session, Intro to Clicker Training, Q & A with Sarah.

Dogtrain.co.uk


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Firstly your dogs absolutely should not be allowed to greet children if they are jumping up at them. No way. It's very easy for a child, or adult, to accidentally get scratched.

Put your dogs in a separate room for now when people come.

Meanwhile, you need to enforce a rule of NO attention and NO rewards UNLESS all four paws are firmly on the floor. It will take time to reinforce this but if you do it consistently it WILL work.

Train a 'sit' so they can do this instead of jumping.

Any time they jump at you turn your back and ignore them for a few minutes. Don't tell them off or shout - even negative attention is still attention. Simply ignore them.

When you have visitors, either bring the dogs in separately so you can have more control or put them both on leads and do not let them jump. Treat/reward for sits or any other calm behaviour.

Try and get everyone else in the house to stick to the same rules. This can prove tough but simply point out that if a dog jumps and injures someone, you can be in for a lot of trouble. And it CAN happen easily!


----------

